# décoration zinguée



## Heidee_

Bonjour à tous
je dois traduire en italien le descriptif d'un hotel mais je n'arrive pas à trouver une traduction pour "décoration zinguée". La phrase complète c'est:
"décoration zinguée, très classe, avec des meubles en bois et des chaises années 70" que j'ai essayé de traduire comme "arredamento con particolari in zinco (???), di gran classe, con mobili in legno e sedie anni '70". 
Merci par avance pour votre aide!


----------



## patrovytt

Heidee_ said:


> Bonjour à tous
> je dois traduire en italien le descriptif d'un hotel mais je n'arrive pas à trouver une traduction pour "décoration zinguée". La phrase complète c'est:
> "décoration zinguée, très classe, avec des meubles en bois et des chaises années 70" que j'ai essayé de traduire comme "arredamento con particolari in zinco (???), di gran classe, con mobili in legno e sedie anni '70".
> Merci par avance pour votre aide!


Forse è meglio dire "particolari zincati"...?


----------



## Heidee_

in effetti… :-D 
grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Altra proposta, invece di particolari, che non mi piace troppo (ma non saprei dire perché) : elementi di/dell'arredamento zincati .


----------



## Heidee_

grazie mille!


----------



## patrovytt

matoupaschat said:


> Altra proposta, invece di particolari, che non mi piace troppo (ma non saprei dire perché) : elementi di/dell'arredamento zincati .


 Mi sa che hai ragione... aggiungerei "elementi dell'arredamento con _inserti_ zincati"


----------



## matoupaschat

È una buona idea ! Facevo fatica a rappresentarmi "une décoration zinguée", mi venivano in mente le sole immagini dei vecchi annaffiatoi della mia infanzia, e così mi sembra di cominciare a capire ...


----------

